# Need some Sears Spyder info...value, year???



## marching_out (May 2, 2017)

Just pick this up tonight. First muscle bike purchase. Don't know if I'm keeping it or flipping it to get some other bikes. Does anyone have an idea of value? It has original tires which are in great shape but missing the rear reflector, seat is in great condition. I may end up restoring it to get a little more value out of it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Chopper1 (May 2, 2017)

Nice find. Here is an ad from 1965. Yours maybe '66 or '67...?. Not alot of info out there that I can find.


----------



## Chopper1 (May 2, 2017)

...from the same ad, I have the one pictured below it. If you decide to sell it, I would be interested. ......


----------



## stoney (May 2, 2017)

That's a real cool bike. I have seen a few in the past many years. I really don't know for what they have sold for. As far as restoring it to get more value out of it, DON'T. Give it a gentle cleaning, polishing and servicing. Congrats on the find.


----------



## Overhauler (May 2, 2017)

Exactly what Stoney said, don't use anything that will scratch the chrome.
You will be surprised how nice it will clean up.
 Here's a pic of mine.
Lee


----------



## Jaxon (May 3, 2017)

There is a minty one on Ebay now for 2400 dollars. I wouldn't use that as a marker. I think in the 400 to 600 dollar range like it sits. A good clean up will help. I believe these frames like the Spaceliner frames are not chrome plated but polished then clear coated.


----------



## marching_out (May 3, 2017)

I saw that one on Ebay. Slightly crazy on the price. Good to hear about the frame. I figured it was chromed and would just treat it as such. Knowing its not, I'll probably just follow the advice here and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Jaxon (May 3, 2017)

marching_out said:


> I saw that one on Ebay. Slightly crazy on the price. Good to hear about the frame. I figured it was chromed and would just treat it as such. Knowing its not, I'll probably just follow the advice here and give it a good cleaning.




After doing some checking it seems that they are chromed then clear coated. I am not sure why they would do that? Anyway once the clear coat is off it will shine or be easy to polish.


----------

